# First Dude here.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*It looks like I'm the first Dude here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif*


*Happy New Year, every one.*


*JimC.*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice new set up  you have here, MLS. I am suitably impressed.  Happy New Year to all.    --Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This is certainly different.  I am not sure that I like it.]


What happened to all the old posts?  I came here today expecting to read the ongoing description of the new K-27 and there is nothing here.


John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The old posts should be online shortly at http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that starting from scratch with all new posts--and NONE of the old ones--is a great way to start this forum. After all, it IS the NEW Year 2008--and the First of January, no less. This is a wonderful opportunity to rid this forum of all that old clutter (and some excess baggage that probably really needs to be left behind) and start a-new !  I applaud you, Shad. In appreciation, I have finally renewed my first class membership effective today. My regards, Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center.


----------



## CJ Allan (Jan 2, 2008)

Well......It's 2008, looks like all is Well & off to a new start...... [" />]


 


Seems to take forever on dial-up..........but everythig is slow here..........


 


Looks like everyone is starting as passengers..................


wonder how long it will take for the one-liners, to make pointless little comments,  to boost their status errr stars          ........hahahahah 


Hope everyone had a great Christmas. and a safe New Year...........


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

New forums for the new year. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By blackburn49 on 01/01/2008 11:48 PM


I think that starting from scratch with all new posts--and NONE of the old ones--is a great way to start this forum. After all, it IS the NEW Year 2008--and the First of January, no less. This is a wonderful opportunity to rid this forum of all that old clutter (and some excess baggage that probably really needs to be left behind) and start a-new !  I applaud you, Shad. In appreciation, I have finally renewed my first class membership effective today. My regards, Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center.
 


Ron,


Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I toiled over whether to migrate the old posts into the new forum for months.  I couldn't decide, I kept going back and forth.  On one hand, it's nice to have all the old stuff here, but on the other, there was a lot of fluff that wasn't necessary.    Finally, when I couldn't get any of the data migration to work completely, it answered the question for me.  Start fresh.


It's also good to see that the new membership management tools are working correctly.  I've already received your membership renewal and it looks like it was successfully posted to your account.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

When I finish up here, I hitchhike over to another favorite site, one for Meridian HiFi addicts, and they too start a new set of files each year. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well..............I got in easy enough, but with all the earlier stuff being elsewhere, there's nothing to read (yet)


I guess it's like a new pair of jeans, they become more comfortable, the more you wear them.


I'll get used to it, I guess.


Rod F.


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that was a surprise when I logged in this morning! 

All working OK here and I have had a very quick look around the new features, I think it will be a good upgrade once we get used to it. Like the preview window on the posts to save having to open to find out what it is about. The page still has the familiar 'MLS feel' to it which I think is important. 

For continuing threads should be easy enough for the originator of the thread to start a new one with a link to the archive post next time they have an update for us. 

Give it a couple of weeks and we won't even remember the old system! 

Allan.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy 2008 from us in paradise! Nice fresh look to MLS! Knowing our members writing habits, we'll have this puppy filled up in no time! Now, what about the K-27's? 

Regards,


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

This should be interesting/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


And I stuck on a picture right from my harddrive.....that's nice/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying out the photo input.....plus think of what might be forth coming!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo from your hard drive? Cool. Just like the 7/8ths web site.


How do you do that? I can't find the command.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You can add photos from your hard drive as "attachments" from the "Reply" page.  BTW, this option isn't available with "Quick reply."


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo input, eh?   Let me try that.


 Hmm...preview doesn't work.   - But the rest does.   Pretty snazzy.


OK.   Need to make sure that photos are less than 60K.   Should help the dial-up folks.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, I'll try a link to a photo.


Well...that didn't work.   I put the link in the message attachment area and hit preview.   Nothing showed in preview, and after I closed that window, I could not do anything but *cancel*. 


I cannot see a way to link to a picture already on the web.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry. I still don't see anything about "attachments".


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You will only see the "Message Attachments" field if you hit the add reply button.   


Then it is below the Body: section.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see if the *OLD* way to link works...


http://www.jbrr.com/assets/images/IMG_2330.JPG


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps directly...


http://www.jbrr.com/assets/images/IMG_2330.JPG


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, when I rely with a quote, my message goes in the same "box" as the quote.  I noticed that when you did that, you had separate boxes for each item.  What are the codes or clicks for that? 


 


*Something new, for the most part is a bit "uncomfortable."  *


*As the jeans get worn and washed, they are just like the old ones...    *


*That's a Yogi-ism....   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif*


 


Bruce.....  That worked great.  I think the links are going to be much better.....  Faster and won't take so much room on the screen.


Here's another......  http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/Martys2007/RoyalGorge/07IntoTheStation.jpg


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...but some posts have the picture displayed in them...


 


How is that done?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, This is the add reply button.  Lower left corner.  The pic comes in from the message attachments section of the reply  form.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The bottom button add reply does not work.


 HELLOOOOOOO


I feel like I've walked into the old train room and its empty.. Now we have to start building the layout all over again and bring it to life.


But then thats my favorite part.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me but I'm using Firefox not IE. I'll try it with IE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

well hello everyone...is this thing on?.........


 


cale


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

cool, well adding the pic right off the HD will be a nice touch...


 


seems everyone is a Passenger now....does that mean that Nobody is driving the Train?...........GASP/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


 


...although it seems to be little slower than normal?


 


cale


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked with IE too.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Will it post?


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

checking in....


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. Did that. Still not seeing it.


----------

